# ShaPlus Dataone usage finder 2.8



## shaplus (Nov 19, 2007)

*ShaPlus Dataone usage finder (now updated for new portal)*

New version 2.8 released with following addition
* Add new combo plans plans Home 500 C and 500 C+
* Changed revised Tax rate in estimated bill


Download latest version from *shaplus.com/dataone

update 4th Apr 2008
--------------------
A new version has been released for dataone users having IP of type 117.x.x.x


----------



## RCuber (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks a lot 

EDIT: I am getting this error. Im Using Vista and this error occurs when the program is about to display the usage.. 
*img518.imageshack.us/img518/1781/shahplusah9.jpg
*img518.imageshack.us/img518/1781/shahplusah9.6711c75d7a.jpg


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 19, 2007)

nice work mate..


----------



## shaplus (Nov 19, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> I am getting this error. Im Using Vista and this error occurs when the program is about to display the usage..


Sorry, there was a bug, I corrected it and uploaded fixed version. The problem was because I have recently moved to a new place and I am still in waiting list for dataone connection. I was forced to release a new version after getting many requests from users. So I released the new version without testing.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ Thank you its fixed now


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this, it will sure help DataOne Users....


----------



## shaplus (Apr 6, 2008)

Now that BSNL is providing 2 type of dataone accounts, one with IP type 5x.xx.xx.xx and other with type 117.xx.xx.xx. My tool was developed initially for 5x.xx.xx.xx users. After receiving lot of requests from 2nd type users, I have released a new version for them also

It can be downloaded from www.shaplus.com/dataone/


----------



## unni (Apr 6, 2008)

I have been waiting for this for more than a month. Will check to see if it will work for me. Thank you very very much


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 6, 2008)

Under what license you have released the project?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the software...


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 6, 2008)

Anything for Airtel Users


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 6, 2008)

mate, the ip thing is no longer fixed to a certain portal, I have my ip in the 5x range but I have to use the new portal to see the usage. Your tool doesn't include the new portal ip, it's still pointing to the old one. It doesn't work with the portal *bbservice.bsnl.in/


----------



## shaplus (Apr 6, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> mate, the ip thing is no longer fixed to a certain portal, I have my ip in the 5x range but I have to use the new portal to see the usage. *bbservice.bsnl.in/ Your tool doesn't include the new portal ip, it's still pointing to the old one. It doesn't work with the portal



ok but I think mostly the usage portal is based upon their IP address. I will confirm this and put a note in site. I think you missed this link in my dataone page *www.shaplus.com/exes/misc/BSNL Broadband Usage 1.0.zip It is meant only for new portal


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 6, 2008)

shaplus said:


> ok but I think mostly the usage portal is based upon their IP address. I will confirm this and put a note in site. I think you missed this link in my dataone page *www.shaplus.com/exes/misc/BSNL Broadband Usage 1.0.zip It is meant only for new portal



Thanks, I missed that link.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks bro


----------



## dr_jimit (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks 4 the link
Did a Virus Check Also
*www.virustotal.com/analisis/631b0fe2f7f7b81a822d9420f112855c


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Charley (Apr 14, 2008)

Shaplus, can you explain me this ? 

1. How much is the usage ? 

2. What is A,B & difference ? 



> Bandwidth usage summary for 2008-04
> All Records
> KiloByte MegaByte GigaByte
> 1250792 1221.477 1.193
> ...


----------



## shaplus (Apr 14, 2008)

achacko@dataone.in said:


> Shaplus, can you explain me this ?
> 
> 1. How much is the usage ?



Usage is shown on top, if it is night unlimted plan(with free usage from 2-8am) then check box for this should be checked at bottom of screen.



achacko@dataone.in said:


> 2. What is A,B & difference ?


This A, B and difference is shown to confirm that all records are displayed in BSNL results. A is the total displayed in BSNL site and B is Total of all log entries. If A-B is less that 1 MB, all records are shown(the small diff is due to rounding). If the difference is more than that means the log displayed is not complete and the report has to be taken again. This feature was added when BSNL site used to hide some log entries sometimes resulting in incorrect graphs.


----------



## unni (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you Shaplus for the new *BSNL Broadband Usage 1.0*. If you had released it about 2 weeks ago (around 20th March), I could have saved 350 Rs. (because of exceeding the 2.5 GB limit)?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 15, 2008)

I hope now we cant access dataone using other username/passwords  (port binding?)


----------



## unni (Apr 15, 2008)

Me too. I read some where (don't remember the date) that ShaPlus is in Bangalore now, and that he has applied for a DataOne connection.

I think praka123 and I are brothers (or sister and brother)


----------



## praka123 (Apr 15, 2008)

^LOL u said about cats?eh?nice!


----------



## Charley (Apr 15, 2008)

Shaplus, Difference (A-B) = 0.0006 GB (0.6144 MB), so I get the complete log ?


----------



## shaplus (Apr 16, 2008)

achacko@dataone.in said:


> Shaplus, Difference (A-B) = 0.0006 GB (0.6144 MB), so I get the complete log ?



yes, this means all records are displayed (0.6144MB < 1MB)



unni said:


> Me too. I read some where (don't remember the date) that ShaPlus is in Bangalore now, and that he has applied for a DataOne connection.



 I am now in Bangalore and I got a newer type of dataone connection, so I was able to create a version for new portal


----------



## unni (Apr 17, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^LOL u said about cats?eh?nice!



Yes. Since your pic has a flower also, I consider you as my sister 



shaplus said:


> I am now in Bangalore and I got a newer type of dataone connection, so I was able to create a version for new portal



You moving to Bangalore and getting the new connection is a very good thing for me. Otherwise we would have to wait longer for the new BSNL Broadband Usage 1.0. Thanks again.


----------

